# Researching an old recipe



## Historian63 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi
I have a recipe from my Grandmother which dates at least to the 1940's and probably earlier than that. She lived in central Ohio all of her life, so it may have originated there. I also have one other version that is very similar, but with some variations, which came from a friend of hers.
It is called Jamboree Sandwich or I've heard it called Jamboree Mix. It is a sandwich spread made from ground beef or ground beef and ground pork, celery, onion, tomato soup and sometimes eggs, and crushed crackers. It is mixed together and baked slowly in the oven.
Has anyone else heard of this? Can you tell me more about it's origins or if you have any other variations?

Thanks!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome to DC, Historian63. It sounds like a version of meatloaf. I think you would have to search church or community cookbooks and ethnic recipes or see what kind of cracker or soup was used to see if it were a recipe that was developed by a cracker or soup company. You really didn't give us a lot to go on.


----------



## Historian63 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi
Thanks. The one printed version that I have was from a community cookbook from 1948. The other version was just passed among friends. I doubt if it came from a company, while I do suspect that it may have been a depression-era recipe. It is a spread that you put on buns and serve. It makes enough for a small crowd. I just wanted to see if anyone had any further information on the recipe or its name. It's unusual and I haven't run across anything similar to date.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 12, 2009)

I would assume saltine crackers and Campbells tomato soup from the era and the area.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 12, 2009)

Considering it used Soup, maybe it was something  put up my Campell's as a recipe for the home maker? You could always try and contact them and see if it rings a bell with them...


----------

